# Golden Retriever Puppy Whistles!!!



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

This video has been around while, actually...  I've seen it on YouTube.






This particular video was posted in 2007.

(It's still unbelievably adorable though. When we were looking into golden puppies I saw it and just about died!)


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

AAAw! I've posted that video before! And I NEVER get tired of watching it!  TOO CUTE!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is so funny. Thanks for posting it. What a cute puppy.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

That is tooooo cute.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Too cute!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

That is adorable. Thank You! 
Our Erica (a breeder rescue) was running all over the house looking for a puppy.


----------

